# Did someone say teeth



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What ya think-


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

great shot AK!!!!!!!!

ever let it or have it bite you?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> great shot AK!!!!!!!!
> 
> ever let it or have it bite you?


Thanks Dan-

Damn thing Has bitten me several times,It's not a fun ordeal when he gets ahold of ya either-He'll make ya bleed-He takes the word "prick" to a whole new level!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah ive had my old FH bite me and also some big midas. they grab and shake their head real fast and quick side to side which slices you good. mine always used to do it when tank cleaning


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yeah ive had my old FH bite me and also some big midas. they grab and shake their head real fast and quick side to side which slices you good. mine always used to do it when tank cleaning


They are so much fun indeed-

I walk up to the tank and he is right their to greet me!!! I have to have some one else in my house hold defend him with a net-N e time I have to stick my hand or arm in-Gets to be a pain in the ass-But neat on the same aspect!!! Destroys ne thing put into his tank,I can't even manage to house a pleco in his tank-Just these darn goldfish which he pays no attention too.Probably my most favorite fish I have owned so far!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice man, Nice. I see you opened it up a little, to the F4.
Nice shot man. Real close, you can see this teef really good.
Loving that lens aren't you Hoss?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Nice man, Nice. I see you opened it up a little, to the F4.
> Nice shot man. Real close, you can see this teef really good.
> Loving that lens aren't you Hoss?


Thanks G-That lense is the best investment I have made to date!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice shot AK they keep getting better and better


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> very nice shot AK they keep getting better and better


Thanks man-Thats what I like to hear sir-Greatly appreciate the kind words!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good man.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Looks good man.


Thanks Wink-


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

WTF?? Did you dive into the tank for that shot?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> WTF?? Did you dive into the tank for that shot?


Damn near man!!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

looks like your making good use of the the 100macro, just out of curiosity what brand and what are the spec's of the glass...


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

nice pic ak...those look nasty... keep em coming


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> nice pic ak...those look nasty... keep em coming


Thanks Matty


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ooo he's got some chompers


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> ooo he's got some chompers


A wee bit n e how!! Thanks BS


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> looks like your making good use of the the 100macro, just out of curiosity what brand and what are the spec's of the glass...


Its a Canon 100mm Macro Lens.
True Macro, 1:1.
Excellent for Portrait shgots as well, since its a Super Sharp Lens.
Its a Prime, so ALWAYS going to be Sharp.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> looks like your making good use of the the 100macro, just out of curiosity what brand and what are the spec's of the glass...


Its a Canon 100mm Macro Lens.
True Macro, 1:1.
Excellent for Portrait shgots as well, since its a Super Sharp Lens.
Its a Prime, so ALWAYS going to be Sharp.
[/quote]

Thanks G-

I'm gonna send ya some shots tomarrow I took today-You'll be suprised!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> looks like your making good use of the the 100macro, just out of curiosity what brand and what are the spec's of the glass...


Its a Canon 100mm Macro Lens.
True Macro, 1:1.
Excellent for Portrait shgots as well, since its a Super Sharp Lens.
Its a Prime, so ALWAYS going to be Sharp.
[/quote]

Thanks G-

I'm gonna send ya some shots tomarrow I took today-You'll be suprised!!!
[/quote]
Right on. I will be scoping out the email more often.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow what kinda fish is that lol? got any full pics of that guy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

13 to 14 inch male trimac/fh-Here is a full length shot for ya!!!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow awsome fish! thanks for the full pic... that thing is huge, haha his face is sweet it looks like fat bastard or sum sh*t


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

holmes4 said:


> Wow awsome fish! thanks for the full pic... that thing is huge, haha his face is sweet it looks like fat bastard or sum sh*t


Never a problem Sir-Glad you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> 13 to 14 inch male trimac/fh-Here is a full length shot for ya!!!


awsome full length shot he probably scarfed up those feeders


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> 13 to 14 inch male trimac/fh-Here is a full length shot for ya!!!


awsome full length shot he probably scarfed up those feeders
[/quote]

Thanks Sir-

He's too big to pay n e attention to those feeders-They are only there for a splash of color-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ what a nice fish lol I didnt think u would feed feeders unless quarintened what do u feed him sumo pellets???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> ^ what a nice fish lol I didnt think u would feed feeders unless quarintened what do u feed him sumo pellets???


I feed him pellets,krill,shrimp-Ocassional treat!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fish is Nuts!!
Its a Monter alright.

Check it AKS, Dont in CS2, took about a minute, if that.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Fish is Nuts!!
> Its a Monter alright.
> 
> Check it AKS, Dont in CS2, took about a minute, if that.


Very nice G-This is surely something I need to start to play around with-Looks Quite good sir-Thanks-

Talk about a nut-Have you seen this G-
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b194/AKS...nt=MVI_2180.flv


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Speaking of teeth. I have noticed that Congo Tetra even at 3-4" long are armed pretty well


----------

